# [APP] Front Camera Mirror



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

*Over 200,000 downloads!*

It's official, my first release on the Google Play Store.

Front Camera Mirror (Google Play Store)
Front Camera Mirror (Amazon Appstore)





*Check out screenshots on the website, www.wckd-dev.net*

Let me know what you guys think!

Update 7/25/2102: I released a new version today guys. I added a fullscreen mode and a bunch of custom frames. Enjoy!

Update 8/4/2012: I pushed out another new version today. I added Non-Mirror Mode and made a few tweaks to the layout of the menus. There is now the ability to choose themes and I also added a dedicated link to NexusTablets.net in my info dialog. Snapshots coming soon. Hope you like it!

Update 8/25/2012: Two new versions up on the market, free and paid. I added control settings for exposure and white balance. Made a whole slew of custom icons. Rearranged the GUI a little. Try it out on your other devices!

Update 9/22/2012: Added snapshot mode to the paid version, Unlocked all frames for free version, Added Spanish and German language support, Improved bug reporting. Enjoy!

Update 10/14/2012: Increased supported languages. German, Spanish, French, Korean, and Japanese.

Update 11/2/2012: Photo booth mode, zoom controls, improved zoom and exposure controls, camera settings saved, help screen and more!

Update 11/14/2012: Black/White screen on launch issue fixed, 4.2 supported

Update 1/18/2013: Amazon Appstore version added, Kindle Fire HD supported

Update 2/1/2013: Frame Add-On Packs, Portrait/Landscape Mode, Ability to use front or back camera, Smaller app size, Bug fixes

Update 2/28/2013: Images on Google Play Store and Amazon Appstore have been updated. All supported languages have accompanying appstore imagery.

Update 5/4/2013: Pause Mode, Pinch to zoom, Added more localized app screenshots in various screen sizes

Update 9/21/2013: Changes to info dialogs, New themes, Flip Mode (Vertical), Adjust snapshot size, Added Arabic translations


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Tweaked the code to better handle resizing the camera preview. It should fill the screen on most if not all devices now. Please let me know if it's not. I also improved the way the app handles error and also added a button for reporting bugs in the developer info section. Unfortunately, these updates won't improve the experience any for Nexus7 users, but it should work on more devices now so give it a try!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Released the last update for this weekend, I promise.







The kinks should be worked out.


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Pushed a new update today. Snapshot mode for paid users and extra frames for free users! Spanish and German are now supported languages. Bug reporting has been improved. Thanks!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Minor update


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Updated to include more languages. As of now, German, Spanish, French, Korean, and Japanese are supported languages. Enjoy!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

2.1 is out! I've added zoom controls, a photobooth mode and a bunch of other stuff. Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

2.13 should be live very soon. I think the white/black screen bug that was affecting some users should be fixed with this update. This update brings support for 4.2 devices as well. Enjoy!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Back to work on the app! The new version (2.2) of Front Camera Mirror will split the frames away from the main app. This will result in a smaller overall size for the base app and will allow users to customize the frames that they want on the app by simply downloading the add on packs. I spent the day designing some new frames for the packs. I'm also looking into implementing a camera lag feature which would allow for a quick glance at the back of one's head. I will keep you all updated. Thanks!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Front Camera Mirror has hit 50,000 downloads this week. Thanks to everyone for all your support. The new version, 2.2, is now up on the Android Play Store. I will be getting the Amazon Appstore version up shortly. I have also been working on a website for wckd Dev if anyone wants to check it out. Thanks guys and, as always, let me know if you have any problems!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

All new images for the app stores!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

100,000 Downloads!! Pinch to zoom and pause mode added. Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

It has been a while, but I've finally got an update worked up. New themes, flip mode, snapshot size adjuster, new screenshots for all locales, added Arabic translations, and a huge overhaul on the codebase. A version with ads has also been added with the premium features activated. Thanks!


----------

